# Goat keeps biting other goats?



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

I have a doe goat that keeps biting other goats? She picks a goat, follows it around and the first chance she gets she bites them, well bites their hair and pulls it out. I havent had her for long, but she didnt do this when i first added her. She seems very healthy, gets free choice hay, access to water at all times and gets grain and minerals. She is the only one that does this?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be trying to establish dominance.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think so too. I have one who was my first goat ever, if I'm petting him and another goat comes up he will Bite them on the ear


----------



## Physcoandy (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes I recently got a new little boer wether and he is picked on by my biggest wether ( out of the wether, my doe, and the little guy there's not much competition anyway). I definetly think it's a dominance thing. The little guy has horns though so I think he will one day become the lead goat of the herd.


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

I kind of wondered if that was what was going on because when i first introduced her she immediately tried to take my leaders place in the heard, when she didnt get it she moved down the line, i noticed she seems to bite the ones that wont stand up to her and stays away from those that have put her "in her place". Hopefully the ones she is biting will just start to avoid her? She is being really bad about it  i found one with a thin spot in her hair where she has grabbed her so much


----------



## Struyksrus (Dec 30, 2013)

I had a goat that would bite my other goats and they never learned to leave her alone. I think that maybe it is an instinct for the weaker goats to try and stay near the most aggressive goat whenever possible because in the wild when a predictor comes the strong/aggressive goat is a form of protection.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My herd queen will bite the others if the get too 'close' to her :roll: she has some hormonal issues :lol: sometime they can't even walk by her and she rips big chunks of hair out! And she like to bite their ears too.. And she is teaching my LaMancha doeling to do it too! :hair:


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

The problem i am noticing is she seems to just "bully" the others. Now if nobody is near her she will just stroll across the barn/yard and bite someone. I watch her and its like she "scopes" someone out then just walks right over and bites them  starting to remind me of the kids always picking fights with each other!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always separate her for a short period of time and then try again putting her back with the girls.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My Lamancha does LOVE to bite the Nubians ears. I think they are jealous because they don't have any.


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

lottsagoats said:


> My Lamancha does LOVE to bite the Nubians ears. I think they are jealous because they don't have any.


I have one miniMancha who bites my ND's ears, too... She never really hurts anyone, though, and my Nigerians look at her like she's crazy. Silly girls...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep... Ear envy


----------

